# ports: make WITH_FORCE?



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports/net/samba34
kenorb# make extract

===>  samba34-3.4.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      tdb-1.2.0_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
kenorb# make -f extract
make: cannot open extract.
kenorb# make -h
make: illegal option -- h
kenorb# make --help
make: illegal option -- -
```
Sorry, but I want simply download only sources, I don't care about dependencies.
*How I could force it without hacking .mk files or Makefile?*
Should be there info with list of variables how to force this operation?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I want simply download only sources, I don't care about dependencies.


`# make fetch`

See ports(7)


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

```
kenorb# make fetch

===>  samba34-3.4.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      tdb-1.2.0_1
```
The same;/


```
kenorb# make FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1 extract
```
The same.

As well, no any other force I could find in _man ports_.


----------



## luna (Nov 1, 2010)

Try
`$ make extract DISABLE_CONFLICTS=`


----------



## kenorb (Nov 1, 2010)

It works, thanks


----------

